
Apple Pulls Shadow Cloud Gaming Service from App Store for Violating Guidelines - benologist
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/02/27/apple-pulls-shadow-gaming-service-from-app-store/
======
JamesMcd
Anti-competitive behavior from apple as usual :(

